# What's in a name?



## Zack Barresse (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, I decided to change my username.  While I was once (for quite a while) firefytr, my username was changed to Zack Barresse, my real name.  I decided to do this for a couple reasons, 1) transparency, and 2) I don't feel the need to hide behind an online moniker anymore.  It seems the need grows less and less each day.  After all, I do have my name in my signature.

I was wondering what everyone thought of it.  Do you agree with having usernames as actual names?  Do you prefer the online moniker?  If so, why?  I'm curious as to everyones thoughts.


----------



## Norie (Apr 25, 2008)

zack

I always use my real name, well first name anyway.

Reason being is it's short and seems to be a little unusual, don't know why mind you.

So when signing up for things I don't often get prompted to change it to norie3243243 or similar.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm just a big fan of anonymity on the 'net.

I'd never use my real name or post my photo as an avatar.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Norie.  Appreciate the feedback.  

Mark, or whatever your real name is Mr. O'Brien, I'm quite certain that picture looks _nothing_ like you in real life!


----------



## TinaP (Apr 25, 2008)

My first name isn't all that uncommon, but the last name is unusual. It would be fairly easy for someone to find where I live, work, etc., if I decided to use my last name.  

There are a bunch of wackos  out there, and I'd rather they don't know how to find me.  Of course, more than a few are my relatives and they already know where I live.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 25, 2008)

Good point Tina, and this did cross my mind.  (I'm not a total idiot .. usually.)  These days if you want to be found by someone, you'll be found.  I think I'm more prone to this in lieu of my emergency services work.  We are "public officials" as quoted by the government.  This binds us to certain obligations and right-to-know information.  If somebody came into my fire station and asked for the names of every employee in the district, we would have to comply and give it to them.  Why?  Because we fall into that "public officials" category, which is all right-to-know information.  Now they cannot give out our home address, SSN, phone number, etc, but our names are free reign.  I dunno, maybe I'm just more prone to disclosing that information because of my position.  So, maybe it is just me..


----------



## lenze (Apr 25, 2008)

I like anonymity! That's why I use "lenze" for my username. My real name is "Lenze"

lenze


----------



## schielrn (Apr 25, 2008)

Through school and work I've always been assigned Schielrn for first six of last name (Schiele) first initial of first and middle name (Robert Nicholas). Its been easier to remember one user name accross everything I do.

I don't mind my picture and name out there because for one it is sort of like networking and you never know who might see it and something good may come of it. But it could also be co-workers or bosses seeing it and saying I spend too much time on here, but this site has provided me with more help and useful information for my job then anything else, so they can't really say too much.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that. And after I was starting to get your handle right slightly more than half the time! (I could never remember: "fyrfighter"? Or "firefytr"? And would have to look it up).

As for your question - I think it can go either way. Sometimes I think that a good handle can be more one's "true name" than that which kinship rules and your parents' seemingly arbitrary selection assigned you. I cannot imagine a better name for Von Pookie than "Von Pookie". It just seems to fit. Likewise I've seen other excellent handles. 

I might use one myself. But my problem is that when I am staring at that blank registration screen I cannot come up with any thing clever or at least nothing clever enough that I would want to live with my decision for the rest of my time as a member of that particular site. My name is rare enough (AFAIK there are only two on earth) that I cannot hide by using it; as compared to say Bob Smith or David Jones. With that name you could use your name and still be effectively anonymous. So it is possible that some day using my real name will bite me in the bum. 

I do wish that spammers would use their real names (and addresses) so we could return the love. 

As for "Mark O'Brien", I always just figured his real name was "Dave Hawley".


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 26, 2008)

Evaluating the advantages & risks to go on the internet with your real name, is a personal decision.
I prefer to die without secrets 

It's easy to find me when you google.
Nevermind, I'm not rich (only talking about material things): so no problem if you find me


----------



## jmckeone (Apr 26, 2008)

As for me I got in the habit of a username being first initial followed by last name and suppose I stuck with it.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 26, 2008)

> as compared to say Bob Smith or David Jones


 
So you saying I have a "common" name there Truby?

Although I have never run into another "Chris Smith" or "Smitty" personally, try getting a "Smitty" username...It's nearly impossible.

I chose my user name because it's the name of the company I work for (although that association is growing tiresome), and unless you're trying to sign up for an AARP type site, not too many people choose that handle, so I pretty much use it for everything.

Look for it changing to "Smitty" pretty soon though.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 26, 2008)

pennysaver said:


> So you saying I have a "common" name there Truby?


 
Hmmm, let's just have us a looksie wooksie: 

Google "Chris Smith" = 1½ million
Google "Christopher Smith" = ¾ million
Google "Greg Truby" = 2,340 = 12 (yup twelve) once google removes "like results", i.e. 2,328 are for threads here.

The defense rests, yer honor.


----------



## VoG (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd just like to say that 'parsnip' made a really good job of hiding his real name - now that he has changed it one has to guess where the break between first and last names occurs 

Personally I'm VoG (or variations on that) on several fora and I intend to keep it that way. It originally started as VeryOldG*t but having called-in image consultants at great expense it was suggested that I should shorten it and italicise it. I haven't figured out how to do the latter yet.

If anybody is really interested they can PM me and I'll tell them my real name - it is pretty common (like me) and I don't think that I have too much to fear.


----------



## Smitty (Apr 26, 2008)

> The defense rests, yer honor.


 
Fair 'nuf, hence the caveat: 





> Although I have never run into another "Chris Smith" or "Smitty" personally...


 
Then again I suppose that unlike Greg and his alter-ego in Kansas-ickstan, I can be fairly anonymous with my real name if I want to be...


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 27, 2008)

Real name all the way!  That's much better Zack!  My moniker used to be andrew93 (93?  I dunno where it came from but it kinda stuck, a bit like joe 90) and I too changed to my real name.  No harm done.  Nothing to fear.....except fear itself.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 27, 2008)

VoG II said:


> I'd just like to say that 'parsnip' made a really good job of hiding his real name - now that he has changed it one has to guess where the break between first and last names occurs



Ah I left the space out just to confuse the old gits


----------



## NateO (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought about changing mine... NateO is going to have to be close enough. Too many people are just used to it at this point. 

I've actually had people ask me "What kind of a handle is NateO?" How big of a stretch is that my name is Nate, which is a fairly common name?


----------



## Patience (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think I have ever signed up for a forum etc with my real name. Certainly not my full name, anyway. My surname is too unusual and coupled with my first name I firmly believe I am the only person on the planet with my name. (When I get married next month and double barrel I WILL be the only one.) So I guess I am a bit paranoid. 

Anyway I have had a couple of usernames in the past, three actually. I started with Medea, but changed it when the association was... reminding me too much of why I chose it. Hell hath no fury and all that stuff... Anyway, then for a time I was Rosepetal, but when I signed up for a Robin Hobb Forum I went with The Lady Patience as a character from her books. And it stuck. 

I guess when I started here I counld't be bothered to type The Lady Patience, so just went with Patience. I like the name. It fits and won't ever pick up a bad connotation. Although I did have to tell a few people I was called Patience BEFORE the Take That song...

Sorry. I am totally rambling. Somewhere like here I don't necessarily thing you need a moniker, but I suppose you don't know that till you have signed up and stuck around a while. If I rejoined now I would be Bryony.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 28, 2008)

These last days it appeared to be useful that this is my real name.
Got some new contacts via internet and it made them trust me quickly.

Bryony, congratulations for your marriage !!!


----------



## jmckeone (Apr 28, 2008)

Patience ... sadly in the world we live in beautiful women such as yourself must exercise that kind of caution.  Us homely old blokes haven't much worry in that area.


----------



## Domski (Apr 28, 2008)

jmckeone said:


> Patience ... sadly in the world we live in beautiful women such as yourself must exercise that kind of caution. Us homely old blokes haven't much worry in that area.


 
Speak for yourself, I had to buy myself a new cattle prod to keep all those young ladies at bay when I first used my real name on the board!!!


----------



## Patience (Apr 28, 2008)

jmckeone said:


> Patience ... sadly in the world we live in beautiful women such as yourself must exercise that kind of caution.



Ah! You are making me blush!  (But I don't mind!)


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 28, 2008)

This HARPOON (Having Avatars (Real) Plus Our Own Names) movement sounds like a threat to DRAFT.


----------



## TinaP (Apr 28, 2008)

Oaktree, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 28, 2008)

HARPOON is not a threath to DRAFT, it's a complement


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 28, 2008)

Personally I use my real nickname.  People who know me will know who I am and those that don’t will not.  It’s unusual enough to be pretty unique and retain my “online identity” whilst being arbitrary enough to make me tricky to identify.


----------



## spidery6 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've used 'spidery' or variations on that for so long it feels like it's my real name.  (I ended up with '6' on the end because I was pre-empted in my uniqueness by 6 other - 1 thru 5 plus the unnumbered bloke).
Plus I like the enigmatic allure, especially as most think it's a reference to spiderman.

Andy 
PS 'howzat?' to fellow Kiwi, Andrew


----------



## RossMcColl (Apr 28, 2008)

Och aye dun oo


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, congrats indeed Bryony!  That's wonderful news!!

HARPOON.. hmm, sounds deadly.  LOL!  'DRAFT HARPOON', eh?  Compliment indeed.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 28, 2008)

Domski said:


> Speak for yourself, I had to buy myself a new cattle prod to keep all those young ladies at bay when I first used my real name on the board!!!



<sigh> Sadly, I know what you mean. </sigh>


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 28, 2008)

spidery6 said:


> 'howzat?' to fellow Kiwi, Andrew



Not out!  From memory that shot was a cut that went behind point for two.

There aren't many of us here - parry and Ivan Moala used to be regulars but I don't see them around that much any more.......

Andrew


----------



## Oorang (Apr 28, 2008)

lol Course poor old Zack didn't have much choice. When he went and hi'self MVP'd and then was publicly congratulated on the board, the jig was pretty much up


----------



## spidery6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Andrew Fergus said:


> Not out!  From memory that shot was a cut that went behind point for two.
> 
> There aren't many of us here - parry and Ivan Moala used to be regulars but I don't see them around that much any more.......
> 
> Andrew



Nice stroke - at least it wasn't lofted into the hands of mid-off.  Of course, only a few will even understand what any of those sentences mean (a bit like some VB code I guess!).
I'm an ex-Wellingtonian, living in the US since 1990.
I'm only on this board when I have a vexing problem that I know someone, somewhere will have some brilliant solution to, and then I'll hover around for a week or so before I decide my boss really does want that deadline met after all.

Cheers,


----------



## shades (Apr 29, 2008)

When I first started visiting boards, I used *Shades of Gray* - either my hair or my sunglasses. But it was cumbersome, so it became *shades* for all Excel, programming, Mac boards (except tech support guy, because someone had already lifted that one).

On religious boards I use either *filosofer* a play on Greek "love" and Hebrew "count" - "loves to count what matters" or *exegete77*, my area of expertise (77 just added a ring of mystery to it?).


----------



## Patience (Apr 29, 2008)

Zack Barresse said:


> Yes, congrats indeed Bryony!  That's wonderful news!!



Thank you!  Only 32 days and I am getting very excited! I'll post pics when I am back from honeymoon!


----------



## Expiry (Apr 29, 2008)

When I had my first ever email account, I wasn't sure about the whole internet thing, so I didn't want to use my real name. I remember being sat at my desk trying to find inspiration from all around me for a username. I tried stapler, hole-punch, all sorts, but everything was already taken. Then I noticed something with an expiry date, so I went for that.

Ever since then my username has been either Expiry or Expirydate on everthing I do.

Strictly speaking, I should give my username an expiry date and then have to come up with another.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Apr 29, 2008)

Oorang said:


> lol Course poor old Zack didn't have much choice. When he went and hi'self MVP'd and then was publicly congratulated on the board, the jig was pretty much up



You know, it's funny though.  I met this great group of people, and most of them asked, "where are you from?  What's your name?"  Of course I told them I went by 'firefytr'.  They said, "who?"  I guess either my circles were far too small (which, of course they probably are) or the name was spelled so funny (my polite way of putting it  ) nobody recognized it or bothered to remember it.  Maybe I was just being vain though..


----------



## MarkAndrews (Apr 30, 2008)

I use my real name 

I use a number of 'screen' names on other forums, but here (to some extent) i trust people more


----------



## RossMcColl (Apr 30, 2008)

I actually suffered real life torment from a forum troll who got hold of my personal details through me using my real name and sent death threats to my family purely because of an internet disagreement.

Despite this, I have enough faith in mankind to be open and honest - and unless someone is going to send evil VBA code to my doorstep, I'm pretty sure I'm safe on MrExcel


----------



## Oorang (Apr 30, 2008)

RossMcColl said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm safe on MrExcel



READY:\
READY:\ target "RossMcColl" /k
Activating satellite...
Searching for target...
Target acquired...
Dispatch rabid Kangaroo to location...
READY:\

Roo Power!

(Don't make me send the Wombats in the White Vans.)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 30, 2008)

Oorang said:


> READY:\
> READY:\ target "RossMcColl" /k
> Activating satellite...
> Searching for target...
> ...



Aaron, there are several very good psychiatrists I could recommend to you


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 30, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Aaron, there are several very good psychiatrists I could recommend to you



It seems Aaron has form......http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=940710&postcount=23


----------



## hatman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm, this is the first board where I have even considered using my real name.  And that, only after a number of months answerring questions and getting a feel for how professional the core group is.  I have to admit that when I start E-Mailing files back and forth with people I am trying to help from the board, I feel a little awkward having to explain that my very official looking signature:

Paul Sasur 
Sr. Mechanical Test Engineer (WP&OGA System) 
Hamilton Sundstrand 
Space, Land & Sea 
Phone (860) xxx-xxxx 
Fax (860) xxx-xxxx 

Goes with the Hatman persona here on the board.  Obviously, people take it in stride, but it still gives me some pause... I have the illusory anonymity of moniker like Hatman and every once in a while I end up sharing that information anyway when I exchange E-Mails off-board.  And as Erik pointed out in some earlier thread, I actually posted the better part of personal info on a Chain Maille board, that I no longer frequent anyway.  

I guess I'm just rambling now.  Perhaps, when things slow down at work next year, and I start spending a slew of time here again, I'll take the time to have my screen-name changed... right now, I just plain can't be bothered.  

BTW, for anyone who cares, Hatman was the first nickname I got when I went away to college... the first nickname I had been dubbed that I didn't take to be a snide insult.  I was dubbed so due to an Aussie Bush Hat that I had picked up in Cairns the summer after High School... which has been replaced once (so far) in the intervening 15 years (I can't believe how OLD I'm getting... we no longer have a child... we now have KIDS!)

Oh, and Patience, CONGRATULATIONS.  Marriage to the right person is such an amazing experience.  And a question... how does one actually pronounce Bryony?


----------



## absquatulation (May 1, 2008)

hatman said:


> And a question... how does one actually pronounce Bryony?



Brian-ee 

*dunks and runs away before someone looses her patience*

Absquatulation......


----------



## cummingsea (May 1, 2008)

I use my last name and add the first letters from my first and middle name cummingsea, Last name Cummings, First name Eugene and Middle name Allen.
And I don't care who finds me because I have nothing for them to take, but my life, but since I have nothing why would anyone what my life.


----------



## Stormseed (May 5, 2008)

Great discussion, guys !

well, for me it aint matter if i used my real name and i dont care if any whackos or scoundrels find me from no where  My real name is Nimit Muni and i do like to keep the username "Stormseed"  (some deep meaning attached to it --> something like if a storm comes along -it wud be the seeds only which remain intact)

Apparently, half of us are in favor of being anonymous and half of us do prefer to reveal our real names..it just depends completely on our thought process ! If we reveal our identity on such friendly discussion boards -i think, the chances of being troubled or being harrassed are next to nil  nevertheless, the mind rules !!

take care, everyone...it was indeed great to read out the comments from all of you


----------



## Expiry (May 7, 2008)

I don't think people choose a username for the sake of being anonymous. I don't think I'm going to be harrassed.

It's just a bit of fun, isn't it? A way of expressing yourself. You think you're cool and clever because you've got the name Stormseed, and you want everyone else to think you're cool and clever too. It's a lot cooler and cleverer than Nimit or Bob.

I hope everyone thinks I'm cool and clever.


----------



## spidery6 (May 7, 2008)

I kinda compromise - I use 'spidery6' as my handle, and have my first name in my signature. On other boards , the handle often becomes a conversation starter; on here, no so much!.


----------



## Patience (May 7, 2008)

absquatulation said:


> Brian-ee
> 
> *dunks and runs away before someone looses her patience*



Now why would I do that!?

I had a flatmate called Brian once, and he couldn't pronouce my name. So I said - "It is the same as yours with 'ee' on the end."

He has called me Eebrian since...!


----------



## hatman (May 7, 2008)

And I would have expected it to be pronounced bree-OWN-ee.

Heh, heh... reminds me of a girl from North Dakota I met through a friend YEARS ago... we snail mailed each other for a few months before I flew her out to the East Coast for our first Face to face (and her first exposure to the ocean).  Well, her name was spelled Tonia... so early in the mailings, I painstakingly listed several possible pronunciation I could think of for her name... and I dilligently used the pronunciation she had selected, when in conversation with my friends.  When I actually met for the first time, not only did I not recognize her (since her high-school photo was re-touched, or of someone else entirely) but I also discovered that she had no idea how to use a pronunciation key, and had randomly selected the incorrect pronunciation from my list, hence I had been butchering her name for months.


----------



## Patience (May 7, 2008)

LOL. In which case she probably deserved it!




hatman said:


> And I would have expected it to be pronounced bree-OWN-ee.



The stress is on the first syllable. 

I had the same tutor for three years at university and he was the person giving out the degrees at the end. In front of the whole college, I was called across the stage as bree-OWN-ee. He had taught me for THREE years, and STILL got it wrong every time. I don't mind people getting it wrong, but after so long? Grr!


----------



## hatman (May 7, 2008)

I'll just stick with Patience.  Then again... since we'll probably never meet, I suppose it doesn't matter how I butcher - I mean pronounce - your name.


----------



## spidery6 (May 7, 2008)

I went through high school with a Bryony and she pronounced it Bri-o-nee - but then again, we used kiwi-english, not merrycan-english.


----------



## Patience (May 7, 2008)

That sounds about right in my head. But I guess the stress there is in the middle.


----------



## Oaktree (May 7, 2008)

This mispronouncing names discussion reminds me of one my brother told me:  One of his friends in college had gone out on a date with a girl who later forgot his name (apparently, he made a great impression).  Not wanting to own up to the fact that she forgot, she tried to be clever about it and ask him how he spelled his name.  He laughed and said "yeah... it's just E-D".


----------



## absquatulation (May 7, 2008)

spidery6 said:


> I went through high school with a Bryony and she pronounced it Bri-o-nee - but then again, we used kiwi-english, not merrycan-english.




But... *splutters at keyboard*

both Bryony and I speak English, that's English-English not your b'astardised versions of our lovely and beautiful language.  

Anyway, try to read some of these out aloud...


1) The bandage was wound around the wound. 
2) The farm was used to produce produce. 
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse. 
4) We must polish the Polish furniture. 
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out. 
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert. 
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to 
present the present. 
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum. 
9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes. 
10) I did not object to the object. 
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid. 
12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row. 
13) They were too close to the door to close it. 
14) The buck does funny things when the does are present. 
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line. 
16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow. 
17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail 
18) After a number of injections my jaw got number. 
19) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear. 
20) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests. 
21) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend? 
22) Have you read this yet? Well, read it again!


----------



## Joe Was (Oct 19, 2008)

We all like to think we are somewhat special, at least to some one, and a few are special to more than are others, that is the lure of noteriety. And, that is the rub, the noticed are targeted by both fame and exploitation, so in the quest, we want both to be noticed and ignored. Schizophrenia proves to be a hard road to travel.

The sand on a beach or dune, when looked at really close, display some grains that are breathtakingly beautiful and others quite plain, but when looked at together and at once appear all the same!

So, do we embrace the world with hope and wonder or do we maneuver the world with caution and fear?

Right or wrong, naive or sophisticated, both share risks.

The world contains at least two types of people; When the invaders have moved through every town before us leaving only spoil and are on the move to our town, two peoples arise. The first beg all others not to risist and to open up to the invaders, so more will be spared. These are motivated by both fear and hope. The other group will fight, even when winning is only wishful thinking, knowing the next town may far better for the effort made here? These are motivated by both remorse and hope. Both types offer "hope." 

I have always used my real name or a version of it, I am happy with who I am, but I hope to be better. I worry that this may not be enough, but I will not let this stop me. If not for myself then for others not as fortunate, but I will not prevent others from learning for themselves, for that would be way to presumptuous. Who am I, just one grain among all others. If the world is wrong and at my gate, I am in the other camp and will fight with all I have; because I know, at a distance all grains of sand look the same, but up close some are more special than others.

If someone uses my name or picture for ill, and I have made it too easy, I know it could be done, even if I had done differently. I eat well, exercise get regular medical care, but can be hit by a bus tomarrow, like anyone else could be. So, in the immortal words of "Alfred *E.* Neuman" of Mad Magazine fame: "What me Worry?"


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it even possible for the mere mortals amongst us to change our usernames ???   I'm stuck with mine because I didn't know what else to use but for the most part people refer to it incorrectly anyway !  The alphas in mine are my initials and the numerics are the day of my birth... I wouldn't mind changing mine ... hint hint, nudge nudge...

PS absquatulation -- I like that!


----------



## Domski (Oct 20, 2008)

One of the admins should be able to sort that out for you. I messaged Von Pookie and she changed mine a while ago..


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

Domski said:


> One of the admins should be able to sort that out for you. I messaged Von Pookie and she changed mine a while ago..



Yeah but Dom that was 'cos we like you - Luke's stuck with his forever


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 20, 2008)

absquatulation said:


> But... *splutters at keyboard*
> 
> both Bryony and I speak English, that's English-English not your b'astardised versions of our lovely and beautiful language.    ...Snip...


Er.. But didn't you give us the Scotch, Welsh, and Irish?  You didn't even teach English-English to the Londoner ****neys.  It appears that you own and export several versions, no?

Cheers!

Long Nose and proud of it.


----------



## spidery6 (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe it was British race-driver Stirling Moss who thanked his parents for giving him his distinctive name - if he was John or David he would not have been as easily remembered.


----------

